# Tank mystery/question??



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

I have an aquatic mystery that I would love to hear some input on. Tell me your opinion.

I have two well established tanks, one 60g and the other 55g. They are in the corner of the same room in an L shape, but a few feet apart. They have the exact same water parameters, substrate, lighting, plastic plants, filtrations and heating. Their stocking list is nearly identical, a pair of severums and festivums along with a handful of tetras. One has a common pleco, the other a bristlenose. In fact the only difference that I can find, is one tank has a sandstoneish type of rock.

Here is the problem. One tanks is thriving, the sevs breed constantly, all the fish eat like pigs, actively swim around the tank and interact with people somewhat. In the other tank, all of the fish are extremely skittish and often dart crazily around when you approach the tank, they are finicky eaters, they often rest motionless on the bottom and rarely swim actively around the tank. I haven't lost any fish from this tank, but it really bothers me that they act so differently. I hate it when I sit in my chair to watch them and one tank everyone crowds close wanting food, while the other they all freak out and hide.

Any thought as to what could be contributing to this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Were the tanks established at the same time?

Do you have the same type of tetras in both? Are the tetras skittish as well?

You say you have the tanks positioned in an L in a corner. I am assuming this means that each tank is against a different wall, and that the walls are perpindicular. Does one of the walls face a door or area of heavy traffic that the other does not? Does one of the walls recieve more vibrations than the other?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Not that I think it's the issue ... but sandstone is very pourous and could be releasing something into the tank. A long shot but ....


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Have you checked the pH in each of the tanks, both before and after water changes? It's possible you're getting fluctuations in one that stress the fish, while the other is staying relatively stable. It would definitely be worth checking into anyway.

Barbie


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

LJ - Both tanks have been going for at least a year in their current state. The tanks are both away from any high traffic area. The calmer tank has larger blackfin tetras, while the skittish one has cardnial and yes, they are very skittish.

Barbie - I will watch the pH alittle closer, but I treat the water and water changes at teh same time, the same way on both tanks.

Dwarfpike - I thought sand stone was pretty safe, but I will ditch just to be safe. I have been reluctant though because it has a nice growth of algae and really adds alot of character to the tank.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Sometimes the decor can modify the pH, which will then cause fluctuations during water changes. It would at least be worth checking into. I hope it helps!

The other option is that the one tank has flukes or some other parasite that's making them uncomfortable, which can make them all more skittish and worried.

Barbie


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

Flukes...there is something I didnt think of. I did notice one of them flashing against a rock. Time to do more research! Thank you Barbie.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumb:


----------

